# A few questions



## Akasha (May 5, 2010)

Im a little on the curious side, and appologise if these seem a little personal. 

How old were you when you decided that you were ready for children? 
How long did it take your hospital to give you the go ahead?
How long after did it take you to conceive? 
Do the hospital regulary check your children for diabetes? 

Thanks!
Akasha


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 5, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Im a little on the curious side, and appologise if these seem a little personal.
> 
> How old were you when you decided that you were ready for children?
> How long did it take your hospital to give you the go ahead?
> ...



Are you thinking of going for it??

Im no good on any of those questions as my pregnancy was unplanned with hba1c of 8.2% 

I got into so much trouble


----------



## Akasha (May 5, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Are you thinking of going for it??
> 
> Im no good on any of those questions as my pregnancy was unplanned with hba1c of 8.2%
> 
> I got into so much trouble



Practice makes perfect and all that. 
Lol
Me and partner have spoke of it a few times, but i wasnt sure if diabetes affects any of it, other then the whole blood sugar everywhere ect.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 6, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Im a little on the curious side, and appologise if these seem a little personal.
> 
> How old were you when you decided that you were ready for children?
> How long did it take your hospital to give you the go ahead?
> ...



Hiya,
I can answer your question hopefully. I have one daughter (4 and a half) and we are trying for another bambino:
1) 27 (first time) but conceived at 28
2) I had good diabetes control and they said it was ok for us to get on with it! They check your HBA1C, kidney function and eyes as a pointer (recent matters i have been advised about).
3) I conceived quickly but sadly had a miscarriage. I beat myself up re diabetes and was pretty depressed to be honest. However, fell pregnant 4 months later. Hospital care was good but felt could have been better. I won't be bullied second time around as felt i was misinformed with some things.
4) No, daughter has not been checked other than at birth they check the BS levels. Hopefully she will not get my crap gene and has husbands strong cells instead!

Hope this helps and feel free to PM me should you have any other questions as we are trying for baby number 2.

Bernie xx


----------



## Akasha (May 6, 2010)

The reason i asked about testing after born is due to the fact both me and partner are diabetic. 

I havent mentioned it to hospital yet, as after my nurse left ive been passed from nurse to nurse and never seem the same one twice to effective form a bond with properly. 

We both want children (aged 21) but currently faced with finding somewhere to live (Nearly had a house last year, fell through) and work situations. 

I am also personally faced with the feeling of selfishness. Just because i want a child, why should i with all my health issues, and how can i look after myself and a child.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 6, 2010)

Hey Akasha,
I know exactly what you mean. I did a lot in my early twenties and selfishly wouldn't have even wanted a child then as i could barely look after myself (even though i had been diabetic about 15 odd years by then). It sounds to me like you are aware of yourself and situations and I believe that when its meant to be it is meant to be. 

I had a good pregnancy and even though pregnancy is a huge strain on your body (what with being diabetic as well) i felt it was right for me to do it when i did as i had travelled and done a lot before settling down (there's nothing 'settled' though about my life though now) - just like anyone else really.

I wouldn't be put off by diabetes if you want to do other things first. Don't let diabetes control you but you control it! Thats what i was brought up on and to be honest couldn't be truer.

You sound very sensible - more sensible than i was aged 21! Good luck with everything including the house situ - another stress hey!

Bernie x


----------



## Chrissie (May 6, 2010)

Hi
I'm 20weeks pregnant eekk
We decided to start trying about 1yr ago (29yrs old) told the hospital & went to pre-preg clinic for 6 months before being given the go ahead to start trying that was the begining of dec i had my contraceptive implant removed & fell pregnant the same month (now 30yrs old )
I'm being seen every 2 weeks at the hospital & so far everything is going ok
If you've got any questions i can help with just ask away xx


----------



## rachelha (May 6, 2010)

Hi Akasha

I am 35 and currently 21 weeks pregnant.

I think I was about 29 when I felt I was ready for children, unfortunately I did not meet my OH until I was 31.  We were together for about 2.5 years, before deciding we wanted kids together.

My hba1c was 8.6 when I first went to the pre-preg. clinic.  It took about 9 months to get it down to 7,4 when I was given the go ahead.

It then took 6 months to conceive. This baby has been planned for  a long time.

I go to the clinic every fortnight at the moment, but that will go to weekly at 30 weeks, and twice weekly from 36 weeks.


Please feel free to ask me any questions you want.  I have to say being pregnant and diabetic is very hard at times, but then I feel him move and all the effort is worth it again.

Rachel


----------



## Emmal31 (May 7, 2010)

Hi

Jessica was also a happy accident although I wanted to have a baby after I got married which was just over a year ago. I had a hba1c of about 6.9 or something similar *I think* when she was concieved which I got down to 6.3 during the pregnancy. 

When Jessica was born she had low blood sugars for about 3 days after which she was completely fine. Really hoping that she doesn't get diabetes later in life but if she does at least I'll know the signs to look out for xx


----------

